What are your favorite Python libraries? 3-5 max - vram22
======
eesmith
At the end of the Talk Python To Me Podcast, the host asks about the
interviewee's favorite package on PyPI, or for a package which should be
better known.

One common answer is "requests". A couple of people suggested "doc opt".

The podcast transcripts are at [https://github.com/mikeckennedy/talk-python-
transcripts/tree...](https://github.com/mikeckennedy/talk-python-
transcripts/tree/master/transcripts) . For example,
[https://github.com/mikeckennedy/talk-python-
transcripts/blob...](https://github.com/mikeckennedy/talk-python-
transcripts/blob/master/transcripts/126.txt) says:

> 00:55:14 Michael Kennedy: Yeah, awesome. And, a notable Python PyPI package,
> there's over 100,000 of them now. Like one that maybe you've run across
> lately that was really cool?

> 00:55:23 Kelsey Hightower: Well for the keynote I actually used the
> Kubernetes package. Which allows you to write integrations for Kubernetes
> and Python, and that was a very interesting package, mainly because it's
> generated from the Swagger API of Kubernetes, so if you've never used
> Swagger before, it's a way to kind of instrument your API so that it can be,
> you have this machine representation of, hey, here's every endpoint, here's
> the input, here's the output, and that Python library was generated from
> that, and then the documentation was also generated, so there was an example
> for every function you have. And it has pretty good coverage across the
> board of doing things in Kubernetes, so that's a well put together package,
> and that's what I've been using lately.

Since you're interested in this topic, why not go through those transcripts,
search for "PyPI" towards the bottom of the interviews, extract the
information, and blog about it/post it to HN?

~~~
vram22
I was thinking more of getting replies to the question from HN users, based on
their personal experience, since I know a lot of us here use Python. I've been
doing something like what you say, earlier, for a while, but with the PyDev of
the Week series of posts as the source [1]. Mike Driscoll usually asks the
same question (as I did here) to each interviewee, and I've picked up a few
good Python libraries from that. But it's a good suggestion, I'll check out
the Talk Python podcast for similar info - thanks.

[1]
[https://www.blog.pythonlibrary.org/category/pydevoftheweek/](https://www.blog.pythonlibrary.org/category/pydevoftheweek/)

~~~
eesmith
Almost everyone interviewed on that show uses Python, and on average will be
more experienced than an HN user.

~~~
vram22
Good to know, thanks. I've listened to that podcast, but only one episode.

------
vram22
Please limit it to 3 to 5 max, and write a line or two saying why you like it,
for each one.

